# Steering Wheel Clicking Sound... airbag fault??



## tbgame32 (Dec 21, 2004)

OK, I just got the airbag fult and am scheduled for service. I just noticed a clicking sound comming from the steering wheel Area... it does not occur with any specific movement and is fairly quite... definitely sounds like some kind of electrical switch tht is continually trying to do something (sensor??).
I am wondering if this is related to the airbag fault or if anyone else can hear it without the airbag fault?
Very annoying once you pick up on it... along with whatever is loose in my driver side pillar next to the seat belt strap that rattles with the bass!! 
thanks


----------



## Big Rich (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Steering Wheel Clicking Sound... airbag fault?? (tbgame32)*

I had this happen two weeks ago when I went to Chicago. It sounded like something was clicking on and off inside the dash instrument panel. Did this several times then stopped. Have noticed it a few other times, but does not happen all the time.


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Steering Wheel Clicking Sound... airbag fault?? (Big Rich)*

ditto for me, same as rich


----------



## tbgame32 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Steering Wheel Clicking Sound... airbag fault?? (treky11)*

I have noticed that mine happens more when I first start the car and keeps clicking on and off for a few minutes... but with no pattern. When I get the airbag fixed I will see if stops??
Does anyone know if the airbag turns on and off when you start the car??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Steering Wheel Clicking Sound... airbag fault?? (tbgame32)*

I really doubt the clicking has anything to do with the airbag.


----------



## TouaRhodesian (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Steering Wheel Clicking Sound... airbag fault?? (Big Rich)*

Ditto what Big Rich said. I have it, and it sounds like it is coming possibly from somewhere on the steering column, or in the footwell. It is like an electric switch that ticks on and off several times with an irregular pattern of time between ticks (anywhere from less than a second to several seconds), for approximately 4 to 8 clicks. I cannot tie its occurance to anything else going on in the car at the time. Dealer is clueless.


----------



## timlbryan (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Steering Wheel Clicking Sound... airbag fault?? (TouaRhodesian)*

I have had the same problem for the past few months since we bought the Touareg. I have the service guys check for the sound twice since I have had it in for service for other problems. The service techs they could not replicate the problem. So for now, I am just waiting for something to go wrong in order to have it fixed. It is definately annoying, and I hope somebody figures out what the sound is coming from.


----------



## tbgame32 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Steering Wheel Clicking Sound... airbag fault?? (timlbryan)*

Mine's going in the 19th... I'll post back if they figure it out


----------



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Steering Wheel Clicking Sound... airbag fault?? (Big Rich)*



Big Rich said:


> I had this happen two weeks ago when I went to Chicago. It sounded like something was clicking on and off inside the dash instrument panel. Did this several times then stopped.
> I never had this issue, but when I picked up my Treg from Dealer after 5K Oil Change, this exact issue began while driving on the freeway. Loud enough that I picked it up over the stereo. Sounds like a relay going off. Like a sensor of some sort. Left side of Dash, Between Steering Column and Switch for Headlights. Almost turned it around and took it back to the dealer. Paranoia had set in and I began to wonder what they could have possibly done in the engine compartment... Then the clicking noise stopped and has not come back.


----------



## boudinski (May 26, 2004)

I've had the exact same issue as well. Random clicking noise that comes and goes. I've mentioned on two service occasions, and of course, the VW service team has not been able to replicate the problem.


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

I just got my Treg back from the shop to fix an airbag fault and I hear the same clicking noise at start up. Hmmm.


----------



## isolani (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (KKToureg)*

Yep, I've had this since I drove off the dealer's lot. The dealer can't replicate it and (claims he) can't hear it when I get it to do it. I can induce it sometimes by the right combination of braking and throttling, more often on a bumpy road... But no satisfaction. 
Oh but the first time I had them check it they found out that my steering column was bolted in wrong and was in fact dangerously loose. Ooops. At least they fixed that problem.
I describe the sounds as a bit more mechanical, maybe close to a geiger counter sound? Half relay opening, half contact plates clattering... Taken it in at least four times for this problem, left it with the dealer for days, etc. No fix in sight, so I'm resigned to live with it for as long as I have the car.
Isolani


----------



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (isolani)*

So I hadn't had this issue again until just the other day. Only thing out of the ordinary was that the fuel level was very low, below 1/8th of a tank and the Yellow 'Please Refuel' warning had been on for a bit in the Info Display between Speedometer and Tachometer.
Has anyone found the source or a fix for this? Not really that bothersome, but I'm curious as to what's causing it.


----------



## timlbryan (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Treg_John)*

I have the same problem on a periodic basis, approximately once a week. I have had my treg in for service 5 or 6 times and I mention it every time, but as others have stated, they can not replicate the problem. I look forward to a fix, because it is getting very annoying.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

I have had two issues if you want to call them that:
1) An electrical whine/click that happens when I exit sharp turns (as in when you complete a turn onto a different street). It sounds like it is coming from the steering wheel or left side of the dash. 
2) I have the engine clicking under hard acceleration. This is a fairly well known "issue."
I've had both of these for a LONG time so I don't know when they started but they don't appear to cause any problems.


----------



## technoir (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Steering Wheel Clicking Sound... airbag fault?? (tbgame32)*

Hello,
there is no switch in the steering wheel sensor. The steering wheel is from two parts 1.spiral spring housing, 2.steering wheel sensor. There is no micro switch or any other electrical component, that should create such "click" during turnig. That clicks is caused probably by wrong assembly position of steering wheel - steering wheel sensor/spring housing. Let carefully checked the complette steering wheel module position on steering collum [there is one bolt underneeth].


----------



## whorak78 (Oct 14, 2021)

technoir said:


> *Re: Steering Wheel Clicking Sound... airbag fault?? (tbgame32)*
> 
> Hello,
> there is no switch in the steering wheel sensor. The steering wheel is from two parts 1.spiral spring housing, 2.steering wheel sensor. There is no micro switch or any other electrical component, that should create such "click" during turnig. That clicks is caused probably by wrong assembly position of steering wheel - steering wheel sensor/spring housing. Let carefully checked the complette steering wheel module position on steering collum [there is one bolt underneeth].


It is what they call a clock spring. It will make your steering wheel click while turning it. It also can make you horn not work, cruise control not work, amongst other things that are controlled by your steering wheel.


----------

